# Equipment?



## Song Dog (Jun 12, 2008)

What equipment do you guys use?
For me;
Spartan 2001
Spartan 100
Spartan 81

Hopefully get a Spartan Soldier jetter in the next couple months.

In Christ,

Song Dog


----------



## threaderman (Jun 17, 2008)

K-1500A

K-50 with 5/16",3/8" and 1/2" cables.

K-39 -af

Blow bags up to 6" 

No-jetters at this time

Auger:yes:


----------



## Plumber Jim (Jun 19, 2008)

Spartan 1065
100
81

jetter general 3055
and a Geneye 2 camera and locator


----------



## GrumpyPlumber (Jun 12, 2008)

*3M duct tape*
*Sears pliers*


----------



## GrumpyPlumber (Jun 12, 2008)

*Sorry, couldn't resist.*
*I don't do drain cleaning and just hadda vent my frustration.*


----------



## user4 (Jun 12, 2008)

GrumpyPlumber said:


> *Sorry, couldn't resist.*
> *I don't do drain cleaning and just hadda vent my frustration.*


Why not, if you don't mind me asking.

When I worked for a service shop it was about a third of their business.


----------



## Song Dog (Jun 12, 2008)

GrumpyPlumber said:


> *3M duct tape*
> *Sears pliers*


That there made me laugh:laughing::laughing:

In Christ,

Song Dog


----------



## GrumpyPlumber (Jun 12, 2008)

Killertoiletspider said:


> Why not, if you don't mind me asking.
> 
> When I worked for a service shop it was about a third of their business.


* Not big with plumbers here... when I researched the local market I found the demand isn't as great as it seems to be in other parts of the country.*
*In the last two years I can count on one hand the number of calls I've gotten for clogs.*
*Either people here just go straight to RR, they know plumbers here don't do it, or b**arring restaurants and the usual clogged HD cheapo toilets we don't get many clogs here...*
*Must be all the great plumbing here...doesn't clog often...I dunno.*


----------



## smellslike$tome (Jun 16, 2008)

GrumpyPlumber said:


> * Not big with plumbers here... when I researched the local market I found the demand isn't as great as it seems to be in other parts of the country.*
> *In the last two years I can count on one hand the number of calls I've gotten for clogs.*
> *Either people here just go straight to RR, they know plumbers here don't do it, or b**arring restaurants and the usual clogged HD cheapo toilets we don't get many clogs here...*
> *Must be all the great plumbing here...doesn't clog often...I dunno.*


You don't have older houses with clay or concrete sewer services? That's the reason you do drain work, because it leads to the repair work. That's why people spend 6k - 10k on cameras, to get to the sewer repairs/replacements.


----------



## threaderman (Jun 17, 2008)

Somebody is getting the work.Sewer businesses stay busy,people are always sticking stuff in the drains that don't belong there,but you don't have to be licensed to cable the lines,so the competition is tough.


----------



## smellslike$tome (Jun 16, 2008)

Seems to me that if none of your brethren are doing it then that means that the market is wide open for YOU!


----------



## gear junkie (Jun 20, 2008)

My workhorses are a-
-k60
-k50
-k39af
-seesnake with toolcase monitor

I also have a spare k50 and general rt66. I'm in the process of fixing up a general 82(probably going to sell this) and a 1065-if anyone would answer my questions about it


----------



## user4 (Jun 12, 2008)

threaderman said:


> Somebody is getting the work.Sewer businesses stay busy,people are always sticking stuff in the drains that don't belong there,but you don't have to be licensed to cable the lines,so the competition is tough.


You have to be licensed in Cook county IL.

Get caught rodding a sewer without a plumbers or drainlayers license is going to cost you your truck and all your equipment.


----------



## threaderman (Jun 17, 2008)

Guess I'll add my Ridgid camera and the sr-20 locator to the sewer list.


----------



## threaderman (Jun 17, 2008)

Killertoiletspider said:


> You have to be licensed in Cook county IL.
> 
> Get caught rodding a sewer without a plumbers or drainlayers license is going to cost you your truck and all your equipment.


As it should be!I'm dying for beggars pizza,aurelios pizza ,white castle,Bob Evans breakfast.I gotta up there and show the wife around.


----------



## Herk (Jun 12, 2008)

I'll soon be back in the wonderful world of drain cleaning. My first weapon of choice will be a K-60 with both sizes of cable and plenty of it. Down the road, I'll add a topsnake and maybe a drum machine, but not for a while. Plumbing service and repair is still the first priority. 

My last sewer machine was a General with two drums full of 3/4" cable and I wasn't crazy about it. 

I also bought an Auto-Spin to try it out using a 3/8" drill motor. Silly little thing has been working for me when the drill clutch doesn't come loose. The power feed broke on the first hole. I'll upgrade that to a better model one of these days. 

I haven't cleaned drains for about 25 years and wasn't making money at it back then. I know better now.


----------



## WestCoastPlumber (Jun 17, 2008)

Song Dog said:


> What equipment do you guys use?
> For me;
> Spartan 2001
> Spartan 100
> ...


 

General SuperVee Top Snake

Spartan 100 kitchen sink machine

Duracable Mainline, largest one they make

Ridgid Micro seesnake, Mini Seesnake, and Seesnake with scout locators

In the future, Spartan 2001, I think it is, and a Spartan Soldier trailer jett!!

I love Spartan. I would have the Spartan mainline already, (I have the second best, a Duracable), but I don't have room for the winch, with Duracable, I have a sled on it, so it is easy to load into the van.

This is just my drain cleaning stuff, we won't get into the other tools yet:thumbsup:


----------



## WestCoastPlumber (Jun 17, 2008)

Killertoiletspider said:


> You have to be licensed in Cook county IL.
> 
> Get caught rodding a sewer without a plumbers or drainlayers license is going to cost you your truck and all your equipment.


 

Wish they would do that here!!!!


----------



## threaderman (Jun 17, 2008)

Oh yeah,the micro too.It helped me find a stack vent the other day.


----------



## GrumpyPlumber (Jun 12, 2008)

smellslike$tome said:


> You don't have older houses with clay or concrete sewer services? That's the reason you do drain work, because it leads to the repair work. That's why people spend 6k - 10k on cameras, to get to the sewer repairs/replacements.


* We do have some A/C pipe, but no clay or Orangburg.*
*Once 10' outside the house the drain increases to 6" and it's not a plumbing license...each town has a whats called a Drain Layers license.*
*Yes, it's rediculous, but with a lack of clay pipe I imagine thats why it's not in such big demand here...most older undergrounds are CI, newer ones are SDR 35.*

*There is a market for drain cleaning, but for some reason it's not traditionally considered mainly a plumbers task here..most likely just the way it evolved over the years.*
*As for getting the equipment and using it for leverage, definitely true, but it's alot of money and my truck is already packed.*


----------



## 3KP (Jun 19, 2008)

I don't clean drains either! I call a guy from Church that has a drain cleaning company and if it involves plumbing repairs thay call me since they don't do plumbing. Works out for the both of us. 
Some day I might invest in equipment I do like the spartan brand do to it can break down for easier handling.


----------



## DMG76 (Jun 18, 2008)

Song Dog said:


> What equipment do you guys use?
> For me;
> Spartan 2001
> Spartan 100
> ...


 
I have all the exact same machines. I also have 758 jetter trailer. Ridgid Cameras


----------



## Song Dog (Jun 12, 2008)

DMG76 said:


> I have all the exact same machines. I also have 758 jetter trailer. Ridgid Cameras


I was looking at the 758 Jetter but I want to be able to haul water, the Soldiers tank has a baffle in it. BTW my camera is a Spartan also, the VHS antique one LOL.

In Christ,

Song Dog


----------



## service guy (Jun 26, 2008)

I have a K-39 top snake, a K-380 medium drum machine for kitchen and floor drains, and then a K-60 with 150 feet of 7/8" cable and all the cool cutting heads.:thumbup: No jetter or camera yet, not enough money. I am excited to get a camera and a Ridgid locater as soon as possible, as they really helped land me sewer repairs and replacements at my old company.


----------



## Plumberman (Jul 7, 2008)

K-50, 5/8" cable all the heads imaginable, about 200 ft of cable.
K-1500. All heads about 200ft of cable also.
Rigid Can Cable-3/8" cable, spiral and drop auger head
General Gen Eye Camera- small cable spool and large with locating transmitter.


----------

